# Illustrator Text vom Pfad lösen



## awnetti (22. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

stehe gerade vor der Aufgabe im Illustrator einen Text vom Pfad zu lösen. Eigentlich keien wilde Sache, finde diese Funktion aber nicht. Arbeite normaleweise in Freehand, dort ist es nur ein Mausklick. Eine Suche bei Google und über die Illustrator-Hilfe hat mich nicht weiter gebracht.

Gibt es die Funktion im Illustrator etwa garnicht? Oder sehe ich den Wald vor lauten Bäumen nicht mehr!

Wäre dankbar für jeden Tip!
Danke!


----------



## ink (22. September 2008)

Moin
Definiere die Option "Text vom Pfad lösen".
Ich versteh da nur Bahnhof, denn unter der Illu gibt es sowas mit dem Namen nicht.
Du meinst nicht die Gruppierung oder den Zusammengesetzten Pfad oder?!


----------



## awnetti (22. September 2008)

Also, unter Freehand gibt es die Möglichkeit einen "Text" mit einem "Pfad (z.B. Linie)" zu verbinden. Der Text läuft dann entlang des Pfades.

Diesen Text kann man aber auch wieder von diesem Pfad lösen/trennen. Dann stehen der Text und die Linie wieder allein für sich und sind nicht verbunden.

Im Illustrator geht das auch! Man zeichnet einen Pfad und schreibt dann darauf mit dem "Pfadtext-Werkzeug". Aber wie trennt man dann diesen Text von dem Pfad.


----------



## ink (22. September 2008)

Damit kann ich jetzt was anfangen 
Soweit ich weiss geht des net.
Kannst höchstens einmal den Text markieren (reicht einfaches anklicken), STRG+C und neu einfügen.

Ist ja mal n Anruf beim Support wert


----------



## Roman-studios (22. September 2008)

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie Nesk....


----------

